# Splash Dogs Pensacola, Florida!



## Sassy Girl (Sep 19, 2008)

*Splash Dogs Red Fish Cup Dock Jumping Competition *
2008 Pensacola Seafood Festival
Pensacola, Fl
September 26th - 28th 

Splash Dogs is pleased to announce our next stop on the Red Fish Cup Tour will be in beautiful Pensacola, Fl as part of the 2008 Pensacola Seafood Festival! This is sure to be a weekend you don't want to miss!

*Come Join Us!*
Pensacola Seafood Festival Seville Square - Bartram Park 
130 East Government St 
Pensacola, FL 32502 

*Register Now! *
http://www.splashdogs.com/events/register/redcup09-26.php

*Other Splash Dogs Upcoming Events *
*(for more info on Upcoming Events go to www.splashdogs.com)*

Kern County Fair
Bakersfield, CA 
September 17-28, 2008 
Missouri River Outdoor Expo 
Ponca, NE 
September 20-21, 2008 

Bark in the Park Fun Jump 
Lancaster, CA 
October 4, 2008 

Pet Expo 
Santa Clara, CA 
October 17-19, 2008 
Spook Splash and Dog Olympics 
Ft. Myers, FL 
October 17-19, 2008 

Cynosports Dock Jumping Challenge 
Scottsdale, AZ 
October 29-Oct 31, 2008 

Splash Dogs World Championships 
Scottsdale, AZ 
November 1-2, 2008


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Man, I wish it was closer to me. Pensacola is 8 hours away. I hope you hav fun and if you are any closer to Jax Fl let me know.


----------



## Sassy Girl (Sep 19, 2008)

There's an event later in the Fall in Ft. Myers - maybe your closer to that event!?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man that sounds like a fun day.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

My husband just called and said he got me a dumbell thing to throw in the water for the "kids". He found it at goodwill. what a guy. Too bad I don't have a pond readily available. Seems to me these kinds of events would be loads of fun!


----------



## Sassy Girl (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh they are! Dock Diving is so much fun for not only the dogs but the humans as well. My entire family takes part in the events, my 9 yr old daughter, my 18 yr old daughter, my 18yr olds boyfriend and myself frequent events in my area. 

If you have a chance, go out and have some fun - all dock diving events are pretty newbie friendly and encourage newbies to participate!


----------

